
Human Head Transplants Just Several Years Away - gmays
http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/human-head-transplants-just-several-years-away
======
dragonwriter
Shouldn't this be body transplants? I mean, the identity of the post-
transplant person will presumably be that of the head, not the rest of the
body.

------
msie
I felt really sorry for the monkey mentioned in the article.

